# GAME 77: Celtics (41-35) at 76ers (39-37)



## agoo

Brick Top: "Do you know what nemesis means? A righteous infliction of retrobution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified, in this case, by a horrible ****...










Allen Iverson."

The Celtics will be looking to Snatch a victory from Allen Iverson and the 76ers. The Sixers, meanwhile, will be hoping that their playoff hopes aren't chopped up into six pieces and fed to the pigs.

Iverson is that trash-talking, tattoo-sporting point guard who is putting up MVP numbers and is harder than a coffin nail. The elder AI is averaging 30.6 ppg, which is the most he's scored in three years and a career high 7.7 apg. Iverson's 2.4 spg are good for second in the league. However, Iverson does average a league high 4.63 turnovers, which is also a career high for him.










"**** me, would you look at the size of him? How big are you?"










Chris Webber is indeed a large fellow. The 6-10, 245 lb powerforward hasn't played up to form since coming over from Sacramento. Webber is averaging just 15.8 ppg, 7.8 rpg, and 3.1 apg, while shooting a poor 38.8% from the floor. He has also hurt his shoulder and is questionable for the next game against the Cavs and should be for this game as well. Marc Jackson is another large individual who has done well for Jim O'Brien's boys. Jackson averages 11.7 ppg and 5.2 rpg in just over 24 minutes a night. Kyle Korver, who is obsessed with the three pointer, averages 11.2 ppg on 40% three point shooting. Korver also averages 4.6 rpg and has taken 74% of his shots from behind the arch. Andre Iguodala has shown flashes of supreme brilliance this season. The lottery pick averages 8.8 ppg, 5.7 rpg, and 1.69 spg while shooting a terrific 49% from the floor. Sam Dalembert hasn't been the breakout success that people were predicting, but has been a steady performer with 8.0 ppg and 7.5 rpg while shooting a team high 52% from the floor. Willie Green has been the top bench performer with 7.7 ppg, but shoots a poor 36% from the floor. Rodney Rogers is the other backup of note with 6.2 ppg and 3.9 rpg, but is also struggling with the shot, hitting just 38.8% of his attempts.

It looks like Philadelphia is out of the division race as they have fallen 3.5 games back, while the Celtics only have seven more to play. 










"They'll charm the paint off the walls these fellas."

To win this game, the Celtics will have to avoid being charmed by the 76ers. They can't afford to let Iverson have his way dribbling and slashing through the defense to the hoop. They can't afford to let Andre Iquodala and Sam Dalembert get highlight reel dunks that get the crowd in the game. They can't afford to let Chris Webber, assuming he plays, have his way shooting and passing out of the post.

It should be noted that we lost to these same Sixers sans Webber on April 3rd at home. Iverson scored 38 points and had nine assists and six steals to lead the team. Sam Dalembert provided 18 points and 15 boards as well. Andre Iquodala had 10 points, five boards, and five steals, as the Sixers had 19 as a team. Ricky Davis led the Cetlics with 27 points. Paul Pierce had 26 points, 13 boards, six assists, and three steals. Raef LaFrentz had 14 points, 13 boards, and three blocks. The Sixers shot .365 from the field to the Celtics also rough .392. However, the Sixers took 96 shots to the Celtics' 76 and also led by as many as 26 in the first quarter.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: GAME 76: Celtics at 76ers*

Congrats agoo, you have just outdone yourself, and for being the best game thread maker on bbb.net.


----------



## Premier

*Re: GAME 76: Celtics at 76ers*

The outcome of this game will soley lie on whether we can keep Allen Iverson under 30 points, in my opinion. Also, our slow half-court offense last game didn't help as it gave the 76ers ample opportunity to organize their defense, making it harder for us to score.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> It looks like Philadelphia is out of the division race as they have fallen 3.5 games back, while the Celtics only have seven more to play.



nice post agoo but check ur resources...philly is only 2 games back from the celts...yes...2...its surprising to me too but if we dont win this game we are in serious jeopardy of losing the division since the sixers already own the tiebreaker...ugh...


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> nice post agoo but check ur resources...philly is only 2 games back from the celts...yes...2...its surprising to me too but if we dont win this game we are in serious jeopardy of losing the division since the sixers already own the tiebreaker...ugh...


agoo posted this two or three days ago so every statistic might not be completly accurate. Realistically, we'll finish the season with three wins and three losses in the remaining six games. For the 76ers to win the Atlantic Division, they would have to finish the season with five wins and only one loss. Here is their schedule:

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg2" valign="top"><td>*0*</td><td>*11*</td><td class="bg4" title="">*12* BOS
7:00pm<script>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M%p', 1113346800))</script></td><td>*13*</td><td class="bg4" title="">*14* MIA
8:00pm<script>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M%p', 1113523200))</script></td><td title="">*15* @IND
8:00pm<script>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M%p', 1113609600))</script></td><td>*16*</td></tr> <tr class="bg2" valign="top"><td title="">*17* @NJ
6:00pm<script>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M%p', 1113775200))</script></td><td class="bg4" title="">*18* MIL
7:00pm<script>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M%p', 1113865200))</script></td><td>*19*</td><td class="bg4" title="">*20* ATL
7:00pm<script>document.write(formatTime('%I:%M%p', 1114038000))</script></td><td>*21*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*23*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
In my opinion, they will lose atleast twice in the remaining six games with one loss to Miami and the other to either Boston, Indiana, or New Jersey. I think our lead in the Atlantic is safe.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> I think our lead in the Atlantic is safe.


well...i hope u r right...but i really think it comes down to whoever wins on tuesday...rememebr that one game counts as 2 in reality so the 3-3 and 5-2 thing could be a little off...if the sixers win on tuesday as they've won the last 3 times this season they'll only be one game back with tiebreaker in hand...if the celts win the sixers will be 3 games back...imo it all comes down to this game...the way the celts have been playing doesnt allow me to be very optimistic at this point


----------



## Premier

I agree. Our playoff seeding is going to directly result from the outcome of this game. If Philadelphia wins this game, I don't see why they cannot close out their remaining five games 4-1, as they will be surging (like they aren't already). If the Celtics pull it off, we would have a comfortable lead and more momentum for the final games of the regular season and coming into the playoffs. I don't use the word "must-win" a lot, but this game is as close to a "must-win" as I can remember.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ditto premier :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious

As much as I hate saying this (Sorry Truth34), but I don't see the 6ers winning the season series against us and I have a very good feeling about this game.

Just let them shoot their 3s, watch out for their quick shots, and run at them. 

It will be a good game. I remember the comeback 3 years ago, with Toine hitting one BIG shot in the last few minutes (trey) with a banged up knee.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

they have already won the season series against us


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> they have already won the season series against us



That's what I said, but not what I meant. 

I meant to say "I don't see them sweeping the season series against us."


----------



## Petey

Sadly, I'm rooting for the Celtics in this game!

-Joe C.


----------



## agoo

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> nice post agoo but check ur resources...philly is only 2 games back from the celts...yes...2...its surprising to me too but if we dont win this game we are in serious jeopardy of losing the division since the sixers already own the tiebreaker...ugh...


As has already been stated, I did this before I left for my weekend retreat with my fraternity. I might go back and update it some if I get the chance before the game, but that's unlikely. As it is, I should be doing my paper now instead of responding to every thread on the board.

I think this is a must win and I think the Celtics know that and will respond accordingly. I am looking forward to seeing our effort in this one. Of course, the Sixers know the same and will respond similarly. I'm not really looking forward to seeing their efforts.

I think this will be a close game and it will take a great game by someone to take it. Luckily for us, we have Antoine, Paul, Ricky and Raef who are capable of great games.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> As has already been stated, I did this before I left for my weekend retreat with my fraternity.



understood...my fault :biggrin:


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble

I hope we can win this one... 


This game is big, and we need a W.


----------



## KingHandles

At the begging of the season I made some wagers thet as of now I am almost regreting. My bet was the Sixers could not sweep the Celtics in a season let alone a playoff matchup. I hope and pray they win this game. I know for a fact a playof sweep would not happen IF they were to get past there probable matchup of Detroit. GO GREEN


----------



## Kunlun

Entertaining game thread. 110-100 Sixers win.

Allen Iverson leads the assists category for the night.


----------



## Truth34

*Better get out your wallet, WestSyde*

I think we're going to see Detroit a lot sooner than we thought. Sixers are going to win this game, and probably the division.

Antoine is going to have to be HUGE if we are going to have any chance tomorrow.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

celtics ege this out on a banked-in antoine 3 at the buzzer....celtics win 97-96 :clap:

nash leads in ast


----------



## Premier

Boston Celtics: 89
Philadelphia 76ers: 82

Steve Nash with the most assists.


----------



## Turkish Delight

94 - 90 Celtics
Steve Nash


----------



## Al Jefferson

Celtics 105 - 6'ers - 98 

Nash baby :yes:

PdP


----------



## LJD

Celtics-105
76ers-99
Nash gets most assists.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

96-91 Celtics
Nash


----------



## Premier

Do not forget to post another prediction on the Philadelphia 76ers board for another chance at winning Joe Camel's uCash (100,000)!


----------



## KingHandles

Celtics-104
76ers-97
Nash with the assists


----------



## Hakeem

Celtics 105
Sixers 101
Nash


----------



## Big John

The Celtics are going to get killed.
Sixers 112
Celtics 81

Pierce will have 4-5 turovers and at least one technical foul before the end of the first quarter. The Sixers will be up by 15. The Celtics kids will come in and make it close at halftime, but the veterans will piss away the third quarter with complete lack of defensive effort, and the Sixers will be up 20+ by the end of the 3rd. The fourth quarter will be garbage time, with Pierce and Davis jacking up treys to pad their stats.

Sprained thumb and all, Iverson will dominate with 35 points and 7-8 assists. Webber will be a non factor.


----------



## aquaitious

Big John said:


> The Celtics are going to get killed.
> Sixers 112
> Celtics 81
> 
> Pierce will have 4-5 turovers and at least one technical foul before the end of the first quarter. The Sixers will be up by 15. The Celtics kids will come in and make it close at halftime, but the veterans will piss away the third quarter with complete lack of defensive effort, and the Sixers will be up 20+ by the end of the 3rd. The fourth quarter will be garbage time, with Pierce and Davis jacking up treys to pad their stats.
> 
> Sprained thumb and all, Iverson will dominate with 35 points and 7-8 assists. Webber will be a non factor.



Hahaha, welcome back BJ. Welcome back.


----------



## aquaitious

Celtics: 98
76ers: 92

Nash will lead the league in assist.


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> 94 - 90 Celtics
> Steve Nash


Haha, so my 100,000 uCash is how I get you to post in other Atlantic forums?



Shame on you!

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

sliccat said:


> On the sixers site, it says AI is out.
> 
> Apparently, it's the swelling on his right hand that's keeping him out. Funny how he can play right through a broken thumb and a sprained thumb keeps him out.
> 
> What about Webber? he was supposed to be back against Washington at latest.


-Joe C.


----------



## whiterhino

I still think they have a trick up their sleeves, one if not both of AI and Webber or gonna play, I just feel it....and if they don't I hope our team doesn't lay down an EGG!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Celtics 95 Philadelphia 93
Assists: Steve Nash


----------



## Anima

According to Yahoo! Sports A.I. is playing tonight, as is Webber.


----------



## Petey

AI is in there, Iggy hits the first shot to start off the night, and Dalembert follows with a big block.

6ers have 14 left on the shot clock...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Webber now hits, 4-0.

Pierce responds quickly, nice dunk.

4-2, Dalembert converts.

6-2, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Well this is interesting, C's losing 9-2.

EDIT: 11-2


----------



## Premier

Korver knocks down a three. What a beautiful shot! Philly is up by 7 (9-2).


----------



## Petey

AI to Korver, 9-2, 6ers... 

Peirce then misses a 3, Dalembert under the basket.

Boston Time Out...

11-2.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Jump shot after jump shot. Take it inside?


----------



## lempbizkit

what the hell is wrong with this team?


----------



## Premier

Antoine has it stolen by Allen Iverson and then Iverson throws it to Dalembert for the easy shot.


----------



## Petey

Webber w/ the first miss of the night. Walker loses the ball on Dalembert's leg... AI to Dalebmert for the Alley Opp!

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Teams are toying with us.


----------



## Premier

Another jumpshot for Pierce, another miss. Lafrentz with the offensive rebound and Walker makes a three-point shot.


----------



## Petey

Walker responds with a big 3. Cuts the lead to 13-5, then Dalembert converts.

Payton to the line.

#2 team foul, Dalembet and Iggy both have 1.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Tony Allen needs to stop missing Lay ups.


----------



## Premier

ehh...Payton with the rebound and he *dribbles it the length of the court* and misses a layup. 

Tony Allen misses a layup.

Andre Igoudala misses a three.

Antoine takes it into the paint and scores.


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> Tony Allen needs to stop missing Lay ups.


And "Kover" his man.


----------



## Petey

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2118856&posted=1#post2118856

Celtics fans remember to check out the 6ers game thread.

Walker w/ a nice hook, they need to get him in the post more, otherwise the 6ers will run away with it.

Korver with another 3.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Korver makes another three. He's two for three.

Tony Allen takes it to the basket, *misses a layup* and gets fouled.


----------



## Premier

Tony Allen makes one of two free-throws.

Iverson drives to the basket and gets fouled by Gary Payton.


----------



## aquaitious

Dalemb is HUGE.


----------



## Premier

Pierce gets it under the basket and sort of puts it up, but it gets deflected by Korver and Andre Igoudala intercepts it.

Webber with a miss. Payton drives all the way and Dalembert commits a goal-tend.


----------



## Petey

So AI and Webber are back... and Webber is taking shots a foot in from the ARC?

Webber crashes to the ground, loses the ball to Dalembert who shots a turn around, 10 points already.

Davis coming in for the Celtics.

22-12, 4+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalembert looks hot so far. Good to see were up without having AI carrying the load.


----------



## Petey

Webber out, LaFrentz with foul #2.

AI kicks to McKie, who drains a big basket.

Pierce hits a tough shot.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI found McKie in the corner for an open jumper, celtics score, then AI slashes to the hoop and gets a tough layup.

26-14 Philly


----------



## Premier

Rodney Rogers! misses a three (just for you, Petey), but Dalembert gets an offensive rebound.


----------



## Petey

AI, drives covert, McKie rebounds LaFrentz miss, Rogers misses a 3, Dalembert rebounds but turns it over.

26-14, Green in for the 6ers.

Blount in for LaFrentz.

McKie picks up his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Petey said:


> So AI and Webber are back... and Webber is taking shots a foot in from the ARC?


You think that's bad? He's been taking 3's all year long.


----------



## ZWW

Dalembert has killed us. AI hasn't even gotten involved yet and our stupid mental mistakes have cost us the ball and shot attempts. Also, Tony Allen has made a few mistakes I saw. This 1st quarter lead is reminiscient of last game. Let's hope it turns around.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Premier said:


> Rodney Rogers! misses a three (just for you, Petey), but Dalembert gets an offensive rebound.


Whats new, lol.


----------



## lempbizkit

Wow, could this team show up for a division game. This is a joke.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rodgers With The Dunk!


----------



## Petey

Holy COW AI to Rodney Rogers for a monster JAM!

28-15.

Dalembert could have a double double at half...

4 or 5 boards now?

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Keep shooting jumpers, keep shooting them.


----------



## Premier

Antoine Walker makes the jumper.


----------



## Petey

Walker now hits after Rogers misses badly on an Alley Opp pass to Dalembert... LOL

Rogers turns it over to Davis.

AI fouls as he takes off.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Celtics on a 6-0 run... Rogers is fouled, non-shooting.

Banks and Al Jefferson are in now.

Green to the line.

28-21, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

The way we've played, I'm surprised we're even close.


----------



## Petey

30-21 to end the quarter, AI ends the 1st with 6 assists? Could be his hand is still hurting... LOL

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Petey said:


> 30-21 to end the quarter, AI ends the 1st with 6 assists? Could be his hand is still hurting... LOL
> 
> -Petey


He was favoring it pretty good when they went to break, his right thumb that is.


----------



## ZWW

aquaitious said:


> The way we've played, I'm surprised we're even close.


Seriously.


----------



## aquaitious

Petey said:


> 30-21 to end the quarter, AI ends the 1st with 6 assists? Could be his hand is still hurting... LOL
> 
> -Petey


30-23, we need those extra 2 points.


----------



## Premier

Paul Pierce gets the ball at the elbow, spins past McKie and he makes the layup.

Korver with *another* three!


----------



## aquaitious

Can we PLEASE cover a man?


----------



## Petey

The 6ers came ready to play. Korver hits another 3.

Why would they take Walker and Payton out?

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Ugh..Pierce takes a three...and misses.

Blount makes a 18-footer. Sign of the apocalypse?


----------



## aquaitious

What I love:

Seeing the C's offense opperate in a half-court set without the PG touching the ball at all.

WHAT A BLOCK BY Al.


----------



## Petey

LOL, I really miss Rodney Rogers, can't finish on a fast break layup...

Al Jefferson converts.

33-29, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Jefferson plays some transistion defense with the huge block. 

Banks gets it to Jefferson and Jefferson puts it up, and banks it in. Tim Duncan-esque.


----------



## aquaitious

"Did they sign the Decleration of Independance down here?" -Tommy

Blount leading the fast break? Great...


----------



## aquaitious

Keep feeding Al, he's hungry.


----------



## Petey

AI and Webber back in, Green and Rogers out... NOOO!!!

Davis to Jefferson with a nice running hook, 6 off the bench his average... and Dalembert is at his average too.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

I'm loving it! The deficit down to two. Davis catches it after the inbound and goes up as if he were to shoot, but throws a mid-air pass to Jefferson for the easy one-handed shot.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Hopefully Sam picks up where he left off.


----------



## aquaitious

RoyWilliams said:


> Hopefully Sam picks up where he left off.


If he does, we'll bring Perkins in.  Please, no cheating. lol


----------



## Premier

Mark Blount charges in for the offensive rebound and gets the foul. Dalemebert with his second.

Blount misses his first, makes his second. Lead down to one.


----------



## aquaitious

HOLY ****, Banks flew from one end to another with Blount for a one handed slam.


----------



## Premier

YES! Banks on Iverson and he gets the rebound after an Iverson miss, charges down the court (he's lightning fast) and throws a perfect pass to Blount for the easy dunk on the fast break.


----------



## Petey

Wow, now the run still goes... Celtics are up 36-33.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Give Al The Ball.


----------



## Premier

Jefferson backs down Chris Webber and does a little half-spin and puts up a nice shot for another two.

Iverson feeds it to Dalembert. His seventh assist!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson turns it over, Webber turns it over.

38-35, Celtics.

Iggy called for the foul, Jeffersoon to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Banks blind-sinded Chris Webber for the easy steal.

Dalembert kicks it up to the balcony and gets T'd up.


----------



## ZWW

Two things I'm loving right now:

Banks on defense.

Jefferson on offense. 

:clap:


----------



## Petey

Iggy with 3 fouls already, 6 to play in the 2nd.

Davis has 7 straight free throws on the night already.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Allen Iverson drives to his left and hits a jumper from the left-elbow. He's three of six from the field. I think he's not shooting much because of his thumbs and he's been really effective passing it (7 assists).


----------



## ZWW

Iverson's limping now.


----------



## RoyWilliams

ZWW said:


> Iverson's limping now.


Whats new, he will be fine though.


----------



## Premier

Doc Rivers is going to take out Marcus Banks after he has been tremendous on defense. What else is new? By the way, Banks makes one of two free throws.

Jefferson is leading _all _scorers with 10.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI finds Jackson for the jumper, 44-41 Celtics. 

AI finds Jackson again after Jefferson was blocked, but Jackson goes to the line for two.


----------



## aquaitious

WOW.

AI, Paul, AI, Paul.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson hits both fts to make it 44-43. Celtics lead.

Ai with the steal, but lost it back to Pierce, then Walker turns it over again, AI with the layup, goaltending on Pierce. 45-44 Philly.


----------



## Premier

I don't know if I should be angry or happy with Pierce. He dribbles it up the court (bad thing) and makes a terrible pass (bad thing) that is easily intercepted by Iverson (bad thing), but then he makes a great hustle play to get the loose ball after Iverson turns it over (good thing).

Pierce gets T'd up (bad thing).


----------



## Petey

They just "T"ed Peirce for taunting?

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

What a horrible call.
Clean call by Paul and they give him a T after that.


----------



## aquaitious

Petey said:


> They just "T"ed Peirce for taunting?
> 
> -Petey


For looking at a player? Jeez.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Once again AI finds jackson and he gets fouled again.

Pierce got the T for taunting when he fouled Jackson.

Korver misses the tech.

Jackson hits the fts to make it 47-44 Philly.


----------



## ZWW

8 straight points for 76ers.


----------



## ZWW

ZWW said:


> 8 straight points for 76ers.


Make it 10.


----------



## Petey

Wow Marc Jackson with 8, tons of production from the 6ers Centers tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Iverson tries to split the defense and gets stripped. Pierce ends up with the ball and gets fouled.


----------



## Petey

Foul on Iverson, Iverson with 3 and the lead now.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson works LaFrentz for 2 more. 49-44 Philly.

Walker misses the 3 rebound Philly.

AI turns it over to Pierce, and he gets fouled before he can go the other way.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Philly is going to be in some foul trouble tonight.

AI, McKie and Iggy with 3.

Dalembert with 2.


----------



## aquaitious

Someone get Al and Banks back in.


----------



## aquaitious

Horrible shot by Ricky, he's not taking it inside and his jump shot isn't going in.

Reaf gets a 3 though.


----------



## Premier

Lafrentz makes a three-point jump shot. The Celtics are down by three.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pierce gets one of the fts. 49-45 Philly.

Korver with an easy layup makes it 51-45.

Davis with the miss, but Lafrents hit an open 3. 51-48.

Green hits a layup and get fouled. 53-48 with one coming.


----------



## aquaitious

Damn it Ricky.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis tries to drive in, and cut the Philadelphia 76er defense, but he is stopped and has to kick it out. The pass is then deflected for another turnover.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber with the push foul on Pierce, goes to the line for two. Hits both 54-50 Philly.

Green misses the jumper but Boston knocks it out with 15 secs to go.

Green gets it and turns it over with 2 secs.

Timeout Boston.


----------



## Premier

Green tries to shake Payton at the arch, but Antoine doubles him and forces Green to lose the ball out of bounds. Boston Celtics ball with seconds left in the half. Doc calls a timeout to draw up a play.


----------



## aquaitious

Good defense by Toine the last 2 trips down.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Boston ends the half by having Davis get blocked.

Halftime score is 54-50.


----------



## Premier

The Boston Celtics are down by four, fifty to fifty four to the Philadelphia 76ers at halftime.

Greg and Gary are so annoying. Big ****ing deal. Brady is hosting SNL.


----------



## aquaitious

This may be the lowest amount of points we've let a team score by halftime.


----------



## Anima

The C's have 13 more FTs then the 6ers which is a sign they are doing a good job of attacking.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> The C's have 13 more FTs then the 6ers which is a sign they are doing a good job of attacking.



Expect that to even out by the end of the night, if the 6ers take it inside or not.


----------



## Al Jefferson

If our bench didn't show up tonight.
We're getting blown out right now.
We only got 2 people in double figures right now.
Those two being Al and Paul.
I think we'll see the #7 be in this game in the 4th quarter.
He took all of the 6'er's bigs to school.

I got a good feeling about this one.
IF Pierce keeps going to the cup.
And someone feeds AL.

PdP


----------



## Anima

Pierce has taken 4 threes? That is about 3 to many for him to be taking in a half, IMO.


----------



## Anima

Looks like Webber is pretty rusty is his first game back. Only 4 points and 3 boards in the 1st half.


----------



## Premier

What are you talking about? Our bench has kept us in this game (sans Ricky Davis). Marcus Banks and Al Jefferson have been magnificent so far.


----------



## Anima

Big Al looks good. 10 points and 4 boards in what, 9 minutes?


----------



## aquaitious

Webber is stinking up the game for the 76ers.

Antoine needs to get on the boards and stop to turn over the ball. It's getting pathetic.

Ricky needs to start taking better shots or take it to the hoop.

We need to play Al and Marcus much more.

If the 6ers start taking it inside, get Perkins in there.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> What are you talking about? Our bench has kept us in this game (sans Ricky Davis). Marcus Banks and Al Jefferson have been magnificent so far.


----------



## Premier

Korver and Payton each make threes.



aquaitious said:


>


Sorry aqua...misunderstood PdP's post.

Raef Lafrentz gets fouled.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Korver opens the 3rd up with a 3.

Walker gets a layup at the other end to make it 57-52.

Webber misses, Pierce with the board. Payton with the 3 makes it 57-55 Philly.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Korver and Payton each make threes.
> 
> 
> Sorry aqua...misunderstood PdP's post.
> 
> Raef Lafrentz gets fouled.



LOL

Payton with a 3? That's what? His 7th of the year?


----------



## aquaitious

When will we start covering Krover?


----------



## Petey

Korver has 5 3s. 62-58, 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Wow...Iverson makes a long two, but Pierce gets the ball at the elbow; two dribble drive and a thunderous one-handed dunk. Korver then hits another three.

Offensive foul on Antoine Walker. Terrible call.


----------



## RoyWilliams

LaFrents gets fouled by Webber on a layup, goes the the line for 2. Hits one.

AI hits a jumper to make it 59-56.

Pierce gets an open dunk on the drive 59-58 Philly.

Korver hits another 3. 62-58 Philly.

Korver takes the charge on Webber, Philly ball.

AI with the crazy pass/shot lol 64-58 Philly.

Pierce gets fouled and goes to the line.


----------



## aquaitious

66-59.

Palming on Webber. :rofl:


----------



## Premier

Lafrentz travels and Webber palms it.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Foul was on Iggy thats his fourth.

AI hits a another shot to make it 66-59 Philly.

LaFrentz gets called for walking after they missed it on Davis.

Webber gets called for a carry right after Boston did.

Walker tries to drive on Dalembert but turns it over out of bounds.

AI misses a 3.

Payton gets an offensive foul off the ball.


----------



## Premier

Are you ****ing kidding me? Payton was trying to get position in the post for a potential pass from Antoine and is called for the offensive foul. Iverson should win a Oscar.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with the layup were up 9, 68-59.

Pierce gets fouled by Korver and goes to the line for 2.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Hits both, Philly up 68-61.

Ai turns it over, with him and Webber not communicating and AI throws it into the backcourt.

Davus aurvakks tge kayup but they get the board. Charge charged to Payton on AI. 68-61 Philly.


----------



## aquaitious

Hey Prem, how about that offensive foul on Payton? :rofl:


----------



## Premier

Payton drives in and loses the ball. Webber ends up with it, but Gary wrestles it back and Webber knocks it out of bounds.

Wow. Ricky Davis just missed a two-foot shot. Payton with the offensive rebound.

Offensive foul on Payton. :curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber might have hurt his shoulder again, Davis comes into the game.

Walker hits a shot and goes to the line for one. Score is 68-63, commercial timeout before Walker geos to the line.


----------



## Premier

Antoine hit the shot and initiates contact. Basket and one.


----------



## Anima

I hate my computer :curse:

Kover is killing the C's. 17 points on 6-9 shooting from someone who has a 11.4 PPG for the season.


----------



## Premier

This referee is hillarious... McKie with a miss and there is a long rebound that Pierce can't recover. No one touched the ball! I'm sure you guys can figure out who gets the possession.


----------



## Anima

The C's are now in the bonus so every foul sends them to the line...


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> I hate my computer :curse:
> 
> Kover is killing the C's. 17 points on 6-9 shooting from someone who has a 11.4 PPG for the season.


It's not the first time. I'm sure that his highest career average vs any team is vs the Celtics.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Walker knocks the ft down, 68-64 Philly.

McKie misses an easy open jumper, but the ball goes out on Boston. AI misses the jumper, and Dalembert gets his third foul going over the back of LaFrentz.

LaFrentz hits both to make it 68-66 Philly.

AI finds Jackson who gets fouled by LaFrentz, the fourth on him.


----------



## aquaitious

Jefferson is comming in.


----------



## Premier

Doc Rivers grows a brain! Al Jefferson is back in the game.


----------



## Anima

Big Al coming back in?


----------



## Premier

Jefferson was open for about three times and they finally get the ball to him. He knocks down a twelve-footer, but Philadelphia responds.

Jefferson gets fouled hard on the way up.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson hits both to make it 70-66 Philly.

Jefferson strokes an open jumper to make it 70-68.

McKie with a nice move gets another layup. 72-68.

Jefferson gets fouled trying to dunk it, goes to the line for two.


----------



## aquaitious

Al is doing to the 6ers what Krover does to the Celtics. Destroys them.


----------



## Anima

Al with only one missed FT so far which is pretty good for him.


----------



## Petey

OMG Perice with a clutch shot, Celtics down only 1 now.

3:25 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson picks up his third personal. 

McKie makes a long two from Iverson. That's like his ninth or tenth assist, right?


----------



## Premier

Paul Davis can't guard Antoine. At all. Give 'Toine the ball.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jefferson misses the first, hits the second. 72-69 Philly.

Jackson blocked by Jefferson.

Pierce hits a jumper to make it 72-71.

Davis gets tripped on the baseline, his third.

McKie with another jumper, assist to AI. 74-71.

Walker hits the babyhook in the lane, 74-73.

J Davis misses the open layup but gets his own putback. 76-73

Pierce gets fouled and goes to line for two.


----------



## Anima

Davis with only 2 points so far. What did he have last time, like 12-14?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Premier said:


> Paul Davis can't guard Antoine. At all. Give 'Toine the ball.


Josh Davis? Hes still better then Rodney though. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Paul Davis can't guard Antoine. At all. Give 'Toine the ball.


I love it when Toine takes those hooks. He's a 60% shooter from them.

Also, did you guys see Toine's free throw? That was smooth.


----------



## aquaitious

RoyWilliams said:


> Josh Davis? Hes still better then Rodney though. :biggrin:


Petey: Rodney is the best player Period!!!!!


----------



## Premier

RoyWilliams said:


> Josh Davis? Hes still better then Rodney though. :biggrin:


:laugh: Yeah...uh..how about Paul Davis from Michigan State?


----------



## aquaitious

Wow, they just bailed AI out.


----------



## Anima

PP with 12 FTs already, he might get to the line 20 times before the nights over.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pierce hits both jumpers, lead for Philly is one. 76-75

AI gets fouled between 2 defenders. Korver misses the three.

Walker misses the shot.

AI finds Jackson, who gets fouled yet again, goes to the line for two. 4 fouls on Jefferson.


----------



## Anima

Damn, Al with his 4th. Will Perk come in for him?


----------



## Premier

Iverson is down. He fell on his right shoulder after Pierce completly rejected him. Before that, Ricky Davis drove in and passed it into the arms of the Philadelphia 76er defense. He's playing horribly.

Technical on Obie. Fire him!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson hits both to make it 78-75.

Ricky turns it over.

AI got drilled but no foul ?!?!?!?! HES STILL DOWN! Holding his shoulder.


----------



## Anima

The Celtics have shot 22 more FTs then the 6ers tonight.


----------



## Richie Rich

omg deff. dint kno this wuz on national TV damn marketing class lol
i wulda skipped it


----------



## RoyWilliams

Score will be 0-0 going into the fourth.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Richie Rich said:


> omg deff. dint kno this wuz on national TV damn marketing class lol
> i wulda skipped it


You made it for the best part, tied going into the fourth.


----------



## Premier

Crunch time. In my opinion, we should play:

C: Al Jefferson
PF: Antoine Walker
SF: Paul Pierce
SG: Ricky Davis (just don't give him the ball)
PG: Marcus Banks

with Payton and Lafrentz to complete the rotation.


----------



## Anima

How come Perk hasn't played at all tonight?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber is back in and draws the foul from Walker.

McKie misses the 3.

Ricky turns it over.

AI penetrates and gets fouled. Goes to the line.


----------



## Petey

Tied game with 11 to play in the 4th...

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Wow...Ricky Davis lost it _again_going up. That is like the forth turnover he has commited in the paint. Don't give him the ball.


----------



## Anima

Premier said:


> Crunch time. In my opinion, we should play:
> 
> C: Al Jefferson
> PF: Antoine Walker
> SF: Paul Pierce
> SG: Ricky Davis (just don't give him the ball)
> PG: Marcus Banks
> 
> with Payton and Lafrentz to complete the rotation.


That would be a nice lineup but I can already see Al fouling out with over 5 minutes left in the game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits both 80-78 Philly.

Pierce gets a layup and ties it.

AI drives and gets fouled on the jumper by Banks. Goes to the line. 3 quick fouls on Boston.


----------



## Premier

Walker gets the ball at the middle of the arch and lobs it up to Pierce for the easy one-foot lay-up. I absolutly adore that play.


----------



## Anima

Ricky with his first basket tonight. He has 12 points though...


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI misses both. Still 80-80.

Blount misses the jumper, board Dalembert.

Iggy misses a layup, and Davis score at the other end. 82-80 C's

Webber turns it over, Banks gets fouled on the layup, goes to the line for two more.


----------



## ZWW

Banks with another steal. Love this kid's D.


----------



## Premier

Banks with his second steal off Chris Webber. He absolutly strips the ball from Webber and goes coast-to-coast and gets fouled by Iverson!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Banks hit both and makes it 84-80 C's.

Webber misses an ugly shot.

Walker misses at the other end.

Iggy with the lob to Dalembert, 84-82 C's.

Ai steals it and gets the layup, but the basket doesnt count. Dalembert knocks it down while its on the rim :curse: . AI to the line for two.


----------



## Premier

Igoudala crosses up Ricky Davis and Blount comes in to help, leaving Samuel Dalembert wide open. Iggy sees this and makes a nice mini-lob to Dalemebert for the easy layup.

Iverson steals it and Antoine commits a foul.


----------



## Anima

Has Walker played every minute in the 2nd half?


----------



## aquaitious

What a BS call on Antoine. AI's basket got taken away for no reason.


----------



## Premier

Antoine Walker backs down Marc Jackson and turns and hits it off the glass.


----------



## Anima

With the next C's foul the 6ers will be in the bonus.


----------



## Petey

Boston up 4, Iggy fouls PP, 7 to play in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI knocks down both to tie it at 84.

Blount hits an open jumper to make it 86-84 C's.

Korver misses a three, we get it back. Turn it over.

Walker with the layup on Dalembert. 88-84 C's

Iggy misses a three, board C's.

Blount misses, Korver board.

AI misses a three.

Iggy gets his fifth foul with 7 mins to go.

Banks misses the jumper.

AI fouled on the drive going to the line for 2.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis with another unforced turnover on a pass.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits one, 88-85 C's.

Ricky turns it over, AI fouled at midcourt, clear path foul.


----------



## Premier

nevermind...Gary and Tommy got it wrong. Pierce wasn't called for a technical, just a breakaway foul which was bull****.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ricky with the jumper, 90-86 C's.

Timeout Philly. Both AI and Iggy have 5 fouls.


----------



## Premier

wow...these refs are going to give me a heart attack. Ricky Davis with a clean steal and they call a foul on him. Boston leads 90-87.


----------



## Anima

Webber is really, really off tonight.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber gets it inside and is fouled by Davis. Goes to the line. He misses the first, makes the second. 90-87 C's

Korver blocks the shot.

Webber with 2 AND the foul. 90-89 going to the line.


----------



## Premier

Anima said:


> Webber is really, really off tonight.


jinx.

Walker misses the mid-range J and Blount gets the offensive rebound, but he is stripped by Korver who gets it to Webber for the basket and the foul.


----------



## Premier

Marcus Banks drives and "goes up and under for two" (my best Mike Gorman impression).


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber misses the board. Foul shot are costing Philly badly.

Banks drives and gets the reverse. 92-89 C's.

Ai drives and is fouled by Banks, goes to the line for 2.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis dribbles around Korver to the left of the free-throw line and puts up a pump-floater for two. Nice move by Ricky!

Korver air-balls a three. Pierce, no. Webber with the rebound.

Edit: Celtics turn it over. Ugly...


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI knocks them down 92-91 C's.

Davis hits the jumper in the lane, 94-91.

Korver airballs a three. 

Pierce misses the jumper.

AI finds Jackson who misses the layup :curse: 

Pierce turns it over at the other end.

AI finds Jackson again, hits the layup. 94-93 CS.

Walker hits a shot to make it 96-93.

AI turns it over.

Pierce gets fouled and goes to the line for two.


----------



## Premier

Antoine tries to isolate whoever is guarding him and gets partially blocked, but *gets his own rebound and makes a fall-away jumper.*

Gary Payton with the steal in the passing lanes! Boston Celtics up three.


----------



## Richie Rich

lmao walker tells the crowd to "shhh" classic i want a pic of that


----------



## ZWW

This is playoff atmosphere. :banana:


----------



## RoyWilliams

ZWW said:


> This is playoff atmosphere. :banana:


Most definately, both teams need this win.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Richie Rich said:


> lmao walker tells the crowd to "shhh" classic i want a pic of that


Boooo.


----------



## Richie Rich

RoyWilliams said:


> Most definately, both teams need this win.



WE NEED THIS AND WANT THIS AND WILL GET THIS :gbanana:


----------



## Richie Rich

RoyWilliams said:


> Boooo.



no boo


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pierce hits both fts, 98-93 C's.

AI finds Jackson for the open jumper, 98-95.

Walker with the missed three.

AI ahead for the layup 98-97.

Pierce gets the timeout before he gets tied up.


----------



## Premier

****. Pierce drives baseline, kicks it out to Antoine. Long miss. Outlet to Allen Iverson for the easy layup. Get Banks in the game. We need transistion defense.


----------



## Anima

This is a fun game. The C's start to pull away but the 6ers bounce right back and get within a couple.


----------



## Petey

Walker for a 3, Webber gets the board, outlets to AI.

98-97, Pierce calls time out instead of getting a jump ball called.

-Petey


----------



## ZWW

Does anyone think if Boston wins this game, that the Atlantic is over with?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ZWW said:


> Does anyone think if Boston wins this game, that the Atlantic is over with?


its never over until its mathematical...


----------



## ZWW

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> its never over until its mathematical...


I knew someone would bring up the math but really?


----------



## Premier

Webber is fouled by Antoine.

*Terrible no-call on Pierce's drive.*


----------



## Petey

Pierce attacks the rim, fouled, no call, AI to Webber, fouled by Walker...

to the line?

Celtics up 1...

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich

****in blow the whistle ref pierce got mugged


----------



## Premier

Pierce elbow jumper. IN.


----------



## ZWW

That a boy Paul!


----------



## Petey

Misses the first... tie?

Yes.

98-98, a minute plus left.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

Webber has only made 3-10 FGs and 2-5 FTs.


----------



## PetroToZoran

Pierce is oh so clutch and the foul on Iggy!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber gets fouled and goes to the line for two, down 98-97.

Misses the first, hits the second. Tie game.

Pierce hits the clutch jumper 100-98C's.

Jackson misses the shot. AI didnt even touch it :curse: 

Webber fouls Payton.


----------



## Richie Rich

Paul The F'n Truth


----------



## Premier

100-98, Boston. 35 seconds left. Marc Jackson is mauled by Antoine Walker and he puts up an air-ball short jumper. Pierce with the ball and gets it to Payton, who is fouled.

Game. Set. Mach (3, turbo)


----------



## Richie Rich

board paul gp misses one makes 2nd


----------



## PetroToZoran

GP misses first FT, makes the second!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Payton misses the first, hits the second. 101-98 with 32 left. Timeout Philly.


----------



## Petey

Pierce with a jam. 100-98.

Payton hits 1 of 2 at the line, Celtics up 3.

101-98. Korver in?

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran

Petey said:


> Pierce with a jam. 100-98.
> 
> Payton hits 1 of 2 at the line, Celtics up 3.
> 
> 101-98. Korver in?
> 
> -Petey


Jam? He hit a jumper.


----------



## PetroToZoran

Miss and Rebound by Payton... He's fouled!


----------



## Petey

IN to AI, kicks to Jackson for a jumper.

Payton with the board, fouled.

19.1 left.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Marc Jackson ( :rofl: ) misses the 18-footer. Payton rebound and he's fouled.

It's over.


----------



## RoyWilliams

What was that, Jackson with the shot, misses, board C's and we foul.


----------



## PetroToZoran

GP hits the first, makes the second. 103-98 C's.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Payton hits both, timeout Philly, down 103-98 with 19 tic left.


----------



## Anima

C's up 5 with under :30 seconds left. :banana:


----------



## Premier

Iverson drives, misses the layup. Raef with the rebound and he's fouled.


----------



## PetroToZoran

AI misses the layup. Raef grabs the board and is fouled. 11.7 seconds left. Game over?


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI misses the layup, board Lafrentz, he gets fouled.

Thats going to be the game. Sigh


----------



## PetroToZoran

Good game Celtics!! GOOOOOOOOO Nets!


----------



## ZWW

Great win.

Blount, Jefferson, Banks, and us getting to the line were the deciding factors.

Bench and free throws. :clap:


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis steals the inbound pass and the Celtics win..

Joe Camel (err...Petey), who won the 100,000 uCash? I was close (the prediction in the 76er forum game thread).


----------



## Anima

C's win!!!!!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## KingHandles

Good Damn Game...Sorry for my absence fellas I just couldn't concentrate on both...I was 1 point away from winning Joe Camels money...DAMN


----------



## Premier

PhearDaPierce got the score exactly


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ZWW said:


> I knew someone would bring up the math but really?



lololol...it SHOULD be over with hows that :biggrin:


----------



## RoyWilliams

The difference in tonights game. Celtics hit 40 of 49 fgs, while we were 23-30 but missed 6 of them in the fourth.


----------



## LX

Big win by the C's. That pretty much seals us up a playoff spot.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Premier said:


> PhearDaPierce got the score exactly




Where's my 100,000 ?

PdP


----------



## Premier

*Boston Celtics STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">43</td><td align="center">8-16</td><td align="center">0-5</td><td align="center">12-15</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">28</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">38</td><td align="center">8-20</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">9-9</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">5-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. West, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*31-65*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-14*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*40-49*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">41</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">105</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">47.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">21.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">81.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Philadelphia 76ers STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Korver, SF</td><td align="right">44</td><td align="center">6-12</td><td align="center">5-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Iverson, PG</td><td align="right">41</td><td align="center">9-20</td><td align="center">0-5</td><td align="center">10-13</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">28</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">C. Webber, PF</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Dalembert, C</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">6-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Iguodala, SG</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. McKie, PG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Jackson, C</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">4-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">8-8</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Rogers, SF</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Davis, SF</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">W. Green, SG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Salmons, SG</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Ollie, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*35-78*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-21*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*23-30*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">31</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">98</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">44.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">23.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">76.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Al Jefferson

Great game by the C's..
Gotta love what Toine and Paul done tonight.
They played good ball.
Couldn't believe that fall-away went in lol.. 

The difference I think was the celtics were attacking the rim.
They got to the line 47 times !! 
Also Big Al was a big factor. Maybe that'll get him some more minutes.
I sure hope so.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious

WHAT A GAME!!!

Huge.

Comcast went down again for me (yay) so now I'm on dialup for a moment. Hopefully it'll come back soon.

HOw about that Antoine 2nd try fall away? DAMN, that was great. haha.

What a way to end the season series.

Play of the night:
Banks taking the rebound running from one end to another passing it to Blount for a jam. He got it with 24 seconds on the shot clock, the C's scored with 21. 

Player of the night: 
Marcus Banks, he did a great job on AI in the 2nd half. He even got extended minutes from Doc.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

excellent game tonight, very close, exciting, intense game that had a playoff atmosphere/feeling to me. it was a huge game for the C's and pretty much a must win to keep a little bit of a lead in the Atlantic. Pierce played a pretty solid game tonight and Antoine was there when he needed to be. Marcus Banks did alot of good things tonight, noticeably his defense, and he also knocked down alot of valuble free throws that kept us in the game. I have to admit that when we started falling behind by 7 or 8 early in the 3rd i thought we were just going to start to fade and sadly lose this game, but this team did not die and came right back and beat their conference foe in a great game.. now hopefully we can win a majority of these last 5.


----------



## Richie Rich

the best part: c's win, we get a much needed spacing from the 6ers, and korver and iverson had big nites for me in fantasy, which happens to be the championship game, and C's still win so I didn't have to panick


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

it was a win, win night for you tonight then, your a lucky guy.. i narrowly got knocked out in the semi's of my fantasy as the 3 seed.. bummer, now i'm in the lame 3rd place game, but i got pierce,davis and lafrentz, so i should win it.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> WHAT A GAME!!!
> 
> Huge.
> 
> Comcast went down again for me (yay) so now I'm on dialup for a moment. Hopefully it'll come back soon.
> 
> HOw about that Antoine 2nd try fall away? DAMN, that was great. haha.
> 
> What a way to end the season series.
> 
> Play of the night:
> Banks taking the rebound running from one end to another passing it to Blount for a jam. He got it with 24 seconds on the shot clock, the C's scored with 21.
> 
> Player of the night:
> Marcus Banks, he did a great job on AI in the 2nd half. He even got extended minutes from Doc.



Glad it's just not you that Comcast is messin up on. I'm having issues with it again as well. This is the only site that will work for me lol. I shoulda stayed at my cousin's house on their dial-up...

Did you have problems a few nights ago as well?


----------



## Kunlun

Good win for you guys. Looks like the Atlantic Division title is yours now. Congratulations.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Glad it's just not you that Comcast is messin up on. I'm having issues with it again as well. This is the only site that will work for me lol. I shoulda stayed at my cousin's house on their dial-up...
> 
> Did you have problems a few nights ago as well?



Yup. 56k>>>Comcast right now. lol.

I was talking to my cousin a week ago, she was experiencing the same thing (in VA) then it came here a few days ago, then down there, now it's back here. She just had another one a few hours ago.

I don't know, but I don't like this downtime.


----------



## aquaitious

Kunlun said:


> Good win for you guys. Looks like the Atlantic Division title is yours now. Congratulations.



Shush, that's what I said 3 weeks ago and it almost cost us. It's not a sure thing yet.


----------



## agoo

Phenominal game there. Great one to watch. Made up for the fact that the pants from the suit I got last year are now not even close to fitting.

Great effort by Paul and Jefferson. I am slightly concerned about the 10 assists though. What was that about?


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Yup. 56k>>>Comcast right now. lol.
> 
> I was talking to my cousin a week ago, she was experiencing the same thing (in VA) then it came here a few days ago, then down there, now it's back here. She just had another one a few hours ago.
> 
> I don't know, but I don't like this downtime.


It's kind of weird actually. I can ping this site and I get an average of 53ms. (whatever that means, I suppose it's good cause I actually get something back). 
When I ping yahoo.com, it says it cant find the host. Is that weird or what?


----------



## Premier

aqua, Comcast problems and solutions were recently addressed in this thread.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> aqua, Comcast problems and solutions were recently addressed in this thread.



Are you suggesting that there's life outside the Celtics forum?


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Are you suggesting that there's life outside the Celtics forum?


 Hey now. Let's not forget about the Red Sox forum....


----------



## LJD

Damn...I was 1 point off from getting 100,000 uCash...I said 105-99.


----------



## whiterhino

Here is the review of the game from another perspective

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/nba/04/12/bc.bkn.celtics.76ers.ap/index.html

Now for my review, ha ha! Well the team finally showed some heart and won a game we HAD to win. AI and Webber BOTH played just like we all thought would happen and yet we pulled it out. 
Jefferson had some good moves last night and was a positive factor....I'd still like to see him do better as far as staying out of foul trouble and boxing out but he does seem to have climbed that rookie wall he slammed into last month.
Pierce had an extremely good game....he hit a good % of his shots grabbed a tremendous amount of rebounds and played like a champ...oh how I wish he would do this EVERY game.
Toine still isn't quite on his game....I think the injury may still be bothering him a tad but he was better last night than against NJ by far so hopefully he'll be back at 100% soon.
Raef has me worried....only 21 minutes last night...iceing knee again....he needs to be 100% for the playoffs.
Delonte is injured again  Nothing serious this time but what is up with his hands, 3rd hand type injury of the season????
Tony Allen has hit the rookie wall, he needs to climb it before the playoffs start because he's giving us squat right now...thank goodness he can play good D.
Marcus had another solid performance...only 1 turnover I beleive 3 assists and some very solid D...he has come a long way.
Perkins starts one day...DNP coach decision the next, talk about messing with a kids psyche, I'm glad he's got a good attitude
This was a really fun game to watch...when it was close down the stretch I was worried but we made some big plays and that always makes me happy :biggrin: That is was we have been lacking a lot this year but we pulled this one out and hopefully with a win tonight we can lock up the division...we are currently tied with Indiana and Washington for the 4th seed in the EAST....that would give us homecourt advantage and that would be a big big thing for the first round for a team like us with so much youth.


----------



## aquaitious

I think what Doc has done this game is show us the set rotation for the playoffs. He can't go 11/12 deep in the playoffs if he doesn't have to. 

What I liked the most about last nights game is that we had that "kill mentality" in the final minutes. We knew how to close out a game, something that we haven't done since the regular season with OB and Walker still here.

It is huge knowing that your team can close it out in the final few minutes of the game.


----------

